
Reinforcement Learning Progress - rloomba
http://blog.samaltman.com/reinforcement-learning-progress
======
throwawayjava
_> ...and a really good simulated environment that captures the problem you’re
solving._

The original "data is the new oil" quote was pointing out that raw data, like
raw oil, requires lots of processing/refinement before the raw resource
becomes something with a lot of economic value and potential [1].

In that sense, simulated environments are the oil of deep RL.

Deep RL has a lot of promise (and obv is already delivering on that promise).
But when it comes to the need for high-fidelity and accurate models, we're out
of the frying pan and into the fire.

[1] [https://medium.com/@TalPerry/on-labeled-
data-85fbaf1bdf89](https://medium.com/@TalPerry/on-labeled-data-85fbaf1bdf89)

